# sthvtsh's artwork. =)



## sthvtsh (Nov 22, 2006)

This is the best drawing I ever did, so I'll post it. If I draw any more or write a story/poem/song I like, will post it in this thread as well.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 22, 2006)

Well at least you can draw.  I don't have that talent.  Nice work.


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 22, 2006)

Practice practice.  I'm sure you'd be able to draw SOMETHING. D:


----------



## Mr Avid (Nov 23, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 23, 2006)

Mr Avid said:
			
		

> I like it!



Yey! =) Thank you.


----------

